# Hello from GTA!



## Sphen (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey guys, found this place through a general google search.  I'm hoping it can help me pick up some basics.  I'm as green as green can be but am looking for a new hobby to get into.  I enjoy learning new skills and have spent the last many years picking up woodworking, now I'd like to try some metal working.  I've frequently been in a position where I wish I had some basic machining skills so I figured it's about time to get started!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome from Calgary. Lots of help here to be found. 

I was into woodworking until my 20's, but enjoyed metal work more as I found it more forgiving...especially if you can weld. I'm more on the metal fabrication side but most of the folks here are into machining. You'll find lots of good info.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome.  Picked up any metal working tools/machines yet?  We welcome machine and project pics here.


----------



## Sphen (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks guys...welding is also on the list of skills to acquire. But one step at a time, it's hard to keep sneaking new toys past the wife!  

So far, no tools other than woodworking tools! I'm not in a big hurry so I'm doing research and looking for recommendations, this looks like a great place to find that experience and feedback.  Still waiting for Technology of Machine Tools to show up in the mail which is where I plan to start my reading.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 16, 2019)

Sphen said:


> ... it's hard to keep sneaking new toys past the wife!



I could write a book on this topic. I once had a crane with a new machine wait around the corner of my house until my wife left. I think I need an intervention.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome.  I started in a similar place.  Have not made it terribly far but that is due to time constraints and laziness on my part.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 17, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I could write a book on this topic. I once had a crane with a new machine wait around the corner of my house until my wife left. I think I need an intervention.



   I just throw my hat in the door first after any shopping trip...if it rolls back out all chewed to hell I just leave for a while...usually the first reaction is the most severe, things become somewhat more "manageable" second or even third attempt at a re-entry.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Dec 17, 2019)

Woodworking used to be my number 1 hobby/interest before I was introduced to metal working. I still do some woodcarving, but I'm planning my career to be metal work. Once you learn the basics through research and other people like the members of this forum, you can learn quite a bit more through experience; so It pays off to decide what type of metal working you want to learn first. If you are interested generally in metal fabrication, you'd be surprised at how much can be done with hand tools, a vice, and some basic power tools; but if you want to get into machining that would be a whole different story. It all depends how far you want to go, if you are just starting as a hobby then don't take it too far without enough knowledge and understanding.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 18, 2019)

" if you are just starting as a hobby then don't take it too far without enough knowledge and understanding."

I guess I should have had that advice LONG ago!  But then I would have missed so much fun!


----------



## Chris Cramer (Dec 18, 2019)

I agree that you can go quite far from the beginning, and the countrie's regulations on how much training is required to legally operate certain equipment I feel are far too high; but metal working is a very dangerous trade, so there are some limitations on what you can do before learning enough, like welding for example, or plasma cutting both include many hazards that not everyone is aware of.


----------



## GrayTech (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi from GTA, learning as i go. Built up a micro shop at home on a shoestring budget. For me machining expanded my capabillities in several other hobbies and has developed into a hobby itself as far as continually building and acquiring more machines and tools, and learning how to use them.


----------



## sanderzTM (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello and welcome.


----------

